# Showing with ears taped?



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Can you show in an SV show if the puppies ear is taped? I have a breathe right strip in one ear can it stay in for the show? I'm worried because glue residue is going to be left and some hair comes off


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

How old is the pup?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've seen pups in the 3-6 class, maybe even the 6-9 class with ears in all sorts of wonky positions. I don't think I've ever seen one that actually had posts or tape in their ears during the show, but I've seen some that had the appearance of just having said products removed, or having really weak ears that were definitely going to need help.


----------

